# Megs 205 vs 3M Ultrafine vs Menz Po85rd



## Ro#101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to remove some swirls from my black car. I bought a rotary and this will be my first time using the machine to detail my vehicle.

I have many doubts regarding the polish I should use. *Which do you think is better: Meguiars 205, 3M Ultrafine (3000), Menzerna Po85rd?*
The paint has low swirls and I'm planning to use Poorboys Black Hole and Poorboys EX-P after polishing.

Apart from that, *which Lake Country pad do you recommend for the polish?* I was thinking on the grey one and on the white one if I have some difficult swirls that are not removed with the grey one.

Thanks in advance!  :car:


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

as always start least aggressive combo first, only know menzerna and meguiars and both require slightly different techniques as megs is non diminishing and menzerna diminishes go with the polish that suits your technique


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

I would use Ultrafina tjink it's brilliant stuff.

Polished Bliss used it to do a Scooby and the results are in the gallery


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Whats the car mate?


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

Just done a search and here is the link (I hope lol) think the results speak for them selfs

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211009


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You have different styles of polish in your list, and ultimately all of them will do a good job at what they have been designed to do... PO85RD from Menzerna is a finishing polish, so it wont remove much in the way of swirls but as a finishing polish it is superb and refines down to a lovely crystal clear finish.

Meguiars #205 is arguably the best choice, however, if I was to choose only one polish from your list then this would definitely be my choice. Why? Because it uses unigrit abrasives... they don't break down and this gives you more control on the amount of cut you get from it... use light pressure and a finishing pad and it performs like 85RD: a cracking finishing polish. Use a polishing pad and more moderate pressure and it will behave closer to the 3M polish you mention in terms of cut, if not able to match it. It is supremely flexible. The caveat - it takes more practice to learn how to get the best out of it, but if you put in the effort it is a simply superb product in my opinion that is hard to beat on any finish I have tried it on.

3M - if it is Extra Fine Compound (yellow top) you are referring to here, it is a good middle of the road workhorse polish, reasonable degree of cut and ability to finish down nicely too. So it will also be up to the job on a variety of paints for a selection of tasks.

Lots of options - me personally, I'd go for Meguiars #205... Or, something not on your list: Menzerna PO106FA Super Finish (SF4000). This Menzerna is better than the PO85RD in my opinion as it has a bit more cut but keeps the ability to finish down superbly, so makes it a more flexible product for dealing with more paint defects on more finishes if that makes sense.


----------



## Ro#101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great responses! Thanks a lot for your opinions. 

Dave - you clarified a lot of things on your comment. I will investigate a bit more on Menzerna PO106FA. 

The idea, as I explained, is to remove light swirl marks with only one polish, so I need one with little cut but also with good finish. 

Which Lake Country Pad do you recommend in order to use the Megs #205 or the SF4000 from Menzerna? It would be ok to start with the gray one and in case I need more cut use the white?

Thanks lot again!


----------



## Ro#101 (Jan 5, 2010)

J and J said:


> Just done a search and here is the link (I hope lol) think the results speak for them selfs
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211009


I can't believe you achieved that result with 3M Ultrafine!!! :doublesho:

My car's paint condition is much better than that STi. Your post gave me an idea of the possible results I could get by just applying a finishing polish! Thanks a lot! :thumb:



888-Dave said:


> Whats the car mate?


It's a VW Gol


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> Meguiars #205 is arguably the best choice


Would you rocomend this to a first timer looking for medium results ?


----------

